# How do you store your Schwinn Collection?



## schwinning (Nov 7, 2013)

How do you store your Schwinn Collection?
Is it better to hang bikes or keep them standing? with hooks is it better to hang vertical or horizontal?
thanks for any help.

if you have a cool storage system can you post a picture?


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 7, 2013)

All other brands are inside a heated garage


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey now....be nice!

looks like my exterior decorator works for you as well. :eek:


----------



## prewarkid (Nov 7, 2013)

I like to hang my bikes because they take up less space this way. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jpromo (Nov 7, 2013)

I hang the bikes I don't ride often and leave standing the ones I may hop on if I walk out to the garage. I will never let a bike sit on an underinflated tire though.. I'm a stickler for that.


----------



## schwinning (Nov 7, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> I like to hang my bikes because they take up less space this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome Bikes!!


----------



## bike (Nov 7, 2013)

*Eh*



schwinning said:


> Awesome Bikes!!




that is just his scrap pile


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

My name is bricycle, and I have been Schwinn free for 11 months, 19 days and 8 hours.


----------



## sqrly (Nov 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> My name is bricycle, and I have been Schwinn free for 11 months, 19 days and 8 hours.




Are you sure about that?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Are you sure about that?




Is that black thing a Schwinn???  ...oooh I have Schwinn germs! ..get the disenfectant, get the iodine...bleecchh!!!
...just kidding. I've had lots of Schwinns. Still have my 1941? The New World. I take the pedals off my bikes, and weave them front to back in a 7'x9' area. can get 15? in there. Others are hung from ceiling. My "babies" are on display in rec room.


----------



## bike (Nov 7, 2013)

*I have a dx whizzer and welterweight and*

no others blacken my door- welterweight might go


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> My name is bricycle, and I have been Schwinn free for 11 months, 19 days and 8 hours.




This thread is about storing SCHWINN"S.Bri please refrain from commenting on this thread if you are Schwinn free.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

vincev said:


> This thread is about storing SCHWINN"S.Bri please refrain from commenting on this thread if you are Schwinn free.




I sorry, I acting like you and Dave used to.... my bad!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~schwinn hater!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## schwinning (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## oskisan (Nov 10, 2013)

*All over the place...*

Mine are all over the place.. where ever there is space.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2013)

bike said:


> no others blacken my door- welterweight might go




the welterweight is an interesting bike in it's own right. I, like some before me, keep my Schwinns outside in a pile covered in weeds and other scrap, but if I had a welterweight I might let it stay inside if it behaved itself. 
P.S. the frame arrived today, thanks!


----------



## schwinning (Nov 24, 2013)

How many inches from the floor does everyone hang their hooks?


----------



## tbone (Nov 24, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> the welterweight is an interesting bike in it's own right. I, like some before me, keep my Schwinns outside in a pile covered in weeds and other scrap, but if I had a welterweight I might let it stay inside if it behaved itself.
> P.S. the frame arrived today, thanks!




U r funny dude.  

Every time you post something about a Schwinn it cracks me up


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 24, 2013)

In my garage with my other bikes. I ride mine so none are hanging up. I get to pick whatever bike I want when I ride.

I do have 2 bike left at my parents' place. One is a Schwinn that is not hanging. I do have a Raleigh DL-1 in hanging storage there. I don't spend enough time there to ride very much.


----------



## petritl (Dec 7, 2013)

No Schwinns in this picture but I like to store my bikes as a display.




the other side of the shed...still need to put 3 more hangers up.




Project Phantom and the misses Schwinn I put together for the beach vacation last year


----------



## REC (Dec 7, 2013)

*Schwinn Storage - One Section*

Got a kick out of this thread, so here is the south end of the large shed from the door - there are three more cycle-trucks you can't see here to the left of the door, and a couple of other bikes sitting just inside the door behind where I was standing to shoot this. 

There is a smaller 12 X 12 shed, a 6 x 12 trailer, two bedrooms, and the Florida rooom with other ones sitting on the floor.

Does this make me a candidate for a 12 step program too?





REC


----------

